
What Is Environmental Racism? - niviachanta
https://www.soapboxproject.org/archives/june20-read-environmental-racism
======
rodiger
It seems to me that there is a higher correlation with living in poor densely-
populated areas than there is with race. E.g if I move to one of the areas
more harmed by pollution I wouldn't be exempt because of my lighter skin
color. I've always thought it's odd to call it environmental racism when race
isn't the causal factor.

